
Greenpeace included with neo-Nazis on UK counter-terror list - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2020/jan/17/greenpeace-included-with-neo-nazis-on-uk-counter-terror-list
======
pmdulaney
If it quacks like a duck...

